# Personality Changes after Neutering?



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

Did your cat's personality change much once he was neutered?
Belfour gets neutered on Thursday, and I am worried he is going to change. I know somethings will happen, but what about his personality?
Did you notice big changes with your cat post-neutering?


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

*Neutering*

Nope, Big Tommy didn't miss a beat neither did JoJo cat. When JoJo was spayed I was nervous that Tommy would play too rough with her as usual. But it was funny how Tommy knew JoJo needed TLC. He was very tender with her for 1DAY, then they were back to bouncing off the walls. :lol:


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

hello,

my 2 cats (borhter) did not show any changes in behaviour. they were neutered near 6 months old. they are now 3 and remain very playful, affectionate and oh yes......somewhat mental at times!


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry....should of been (brothers).... must learn to spell!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Mishu (now 6 months old) was always hiper!!  but two months after neutering him he is humn much more calmer. At first i thought he was sick but the vet said he's fine, thus I conclude he has changed because of the surgery?!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It's more likely he's changed because he is maturing. This would happen regardless of neutering. 

What neutering does do is prevent the development of unpleasant tomcat behaviors like aggression and spraying!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

My Marsh got neutered at 5.5 months, now at 10 months, he's as wonderful as he was before the neuter, no changes whatsoever, except that i can definitely feel in his behavior he's growing up, becoming more mature


----------

